# front mounted snow plow for 2n ford



## don290 (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi i am new so am not sure how to do this. I am looking for information on how to mount a front snow blade on a 2n ford I got the plow but I think some of the mounting brackets are missing. it has acble and pulleys on the plow but nothing to hook onto tractor or to lift plow. information needed or better yet pictures under stand pictures better.

thank you
don290


----------



## OneWelder (May 6, 2008)

Should be two triangled shaped brackets with pulleys- these are guides that bolt to ft axle cable runs from under plow fram through pulleys to back of machine and attaches to 3pt hitch for rasing and lowering


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Welcome to the Tractor Forum guys. Its great to have new members join in and help out OneWelder. :hello:

Don290 I would love to see your setup once you get it hooked up. Feel free to post some pictures.

Andy


----------

